# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  तकनीकी जानकारी, अँतर्जाल से हर एक के लिए

## mamta007

*अच्छे ब्लॉग बनाने के पाँच ठिकाने* 

स्रोतः बालेन्दु शर्मा दाधीच

----------


## mamta007

अगर आप अपने विचारों, रचनाओं या प्रतिभा के प्रदर्शन के लिए ब्लॉगिंग के प्लेटफॉर्म का इस्तेमाल करना चाहते हैं तो महज दस मिनट के भीतर अपना ब्लॉग बना सकते हैं। ऐसे ब्लॉगिंग प्लेटफॉर्म्स की कमी नहीं है जो सामान्य यूज़र को बहुत आसानी से नया ब्लॉग बनाने और उसे मेन्टेन करने की सुविधा देते हैं। ब्लॉग के लिए न डोमेन नेम दर्ज कराने की जरूरत है और न ही इंटरनेट पर वेब होस्टिंग स्पेस लेने की।

----------


## mamta007

blogger.com सबसे लोकप्रिय ब्लॉग प्लेटफार्मों में से एक, ब्लॉगर भारतीय ब्लॉगरों के लिए रोजमर्रा की बात बन चुका है। अगर आप गूगल की किसी सेवा का इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो अपने उसी लॉगिन नेम और पासवर्ड से ब्लॉगर पर भी लॉग-ऑन कर सकते हैं। यहाँ एक से अधिक ब्लॉग बनाने, सामूहिक ब्लॉग चलाने, आरएसएस फीड्स देखने-पढ़ने, हिंदी में टाइप करने जैसी सुविधाएँ मौजूद हैं। डैशबोर्ड के जरिए ब्लॉग एडमिनिस्ट्रेश भी आसान हो जाता है। ब्लॉगर के ब्लॉग गूगल सर्च इंजनों में बेहतर रेटिंग पाते हैं इसलिए उनकी विजिबिलिटी ज्यादा है।

----------


## mamta007

wordpress.com वर्डप्रेस ब्लॉगर की ही तरह ब्लॉगों के संचालन का बेहतरीन प्लेटफॉर्म उपलब्ध कराता है।लेकिन ब्लॉगर के उलट, वह आपके ब्लॉग में नई सुविधाएं जोड़ने और उसे ज्यादा प्रोफेशनल लुक देने का मौका भी देता है। ब्लॉगर पर उपलब्ध ब्लॉग डिजाइन बहुत सिम्पल हैं, जबकि वर्डप्रेस पर उनकी ज्यादा बड़ी वैरायटी मौजूद है जो ज्यादा सुंदर और शालीन भी दिखते हैं। इसमें ब्लॉग शुरू करना ब्लॉगर जितना आसान नहीं है लेकिन एक बार ब्लॉग बन जाए तो फिर वहां उपलब्ध हजारों प्लग-इन्स, थीम्स और विजेट्स की मदद से उसे इम्प्रेसिव बनाया जा सकता है।

----------


## mamta007

myspace.com पश्चिमी देशों के युवाओं तथा किशोरों के बीच बेहद लोकप्रिय इस वेबसाइट को ब्लॉगिंग और सोशियल नेटवर्किंग के पायोनियर्स मेंगिना जाता है। यहाँ अपने विचार प्रकट करने के साथ-साथ दोस्तों के साथ गपशप भी संभव है और पसंदीदा संगीत, वीडियोज़, गेम्स और दिलचस्प लेखों को पोस्ट करने और दूसरों के साथ शेयर करने का आनंद भी लिया जा सकता है। माईस्पेस आपको अपनी ऑनलाइन आइडेंटिटी तैयार करने का मौका देता है।

----------


## mamta007

LiveJournal.com ऊपर दिए गए सभी प्लेटफॉर्म्स की ही तरह लाइवजर्नल भी पूरी तरह फ्री है। यहाँ ब्लॉगर जैसे फीचर्स तो मौजूद हैं ही (जैसे- सामूहिक ब्लॉग, कमेंट्स आदि), कुछ इनोवेटिव सुविधाएँ भी हैं, जैसे पोल, कैलेंडर, ऑनलाइन कम्युनिटी और फेसबुक जैसे कुछ सोशियल नेटवर्किंग फीचर्स। यह ओपन सोर्स पर आधारित है।

----------


## mamta007

MovableType.com कुछ हद तक वर्डप्रेस जैसा महसूस होने वाला मूवेबल टाइप दो तरह से ब्लॉग होस्टिंग की सुविधा देता है- फ्री सेल्फ होस्टिंग पैकेज (MovableType.org) और ऑनलाइन ब्लॉग होस्टिंग सर्विस (MovableType.com). पहला ऑप्शन उन लोगों के लिए है जो अपनी निजी वेबसाइट पर मूवेबल टाइप का कोड इस्तेमाल कर ब्लॉग चलाना चाहते हैं। दूसरा उनके लिए जो ब्लॉगर या वर्डप्रेस की ही तरह मूवेबल टाइप द्वारा इंटरनेट पर उपलब्ध कराए गए फ्री वेब स्पेस पर ब्लॉग बनाना और चलाना चाहते हैं। एक से ज्यादा ब्लॉग बनाने, फाइलों को मैनेज करने, यूज़र्स के अलग-अलग रोल तय करने, आपकी सामग्री को कैटेगरीज में बांटकर दिखाने जैसी सुविधाएँ इसे अलग पहचान देती हैं।

----------


## mamta007

इंटरनेट पर कहाँ मिलते हैं फ्री फोटो 


स्कूल कॉलेज के होमवर्क का सवाल हो या फिर किसी प्रेजेन्टेशन की तैयारी आपको जरूरत होती है कुछ अच्छी तस्वीरों की जिनकी क्वालिटी सर्च इंजनों में मिलने वाली तस्वीरों से बेहतर हो और जो आपके मकसद में फिट होती हो। अगर ऐसे फोटोग्राफ आफीशियली फ्री में मिल जाएं तो कहने की क्या। किसी खास मौके पर भेजा जाने वाला कार्ड छपवाने, बुकलेट या ब्रोशर छपवाने या फिर ब्लॉग और वेबसाइट के लिए भी अच्छी तस्वीरों की जरूरत पड़ सकती है। आइए बताते हैं कि आपके मनमाफिक फ्री फोटो कहां मिलेंगे।

----------


## mamta007

स्टॉक एक्सचेंज (sxc.hu) दुनिया की सबसे मशहूर स्टॉक फोटोग्राफी साइट्स में से एक है जिसमें करीब साढ़े तीन लाख स्टॉक फोटोग्राफ डाउनलोड करने के लिए उपलब्ध हैं। पसंदीदा फोटो ढूंढने और डाउनलोड करने के लिए यहाँ कई तरीके दिए गए हैं जो आपको अपने मतलब की तस्वीर तक पहुंचने में मदद करते हैं। कुछ अरसा पहले एक अन्य मशहूर पेड स्टॉक फोटो साइट गेटीइमेजेज.कॉम ने इसका अधिग्रहण किया है। दुनिया भर में फैले करीब तीस हजार फोटोग्राफर यहाँ पर अपने फोटो डालते हैं। आप भी चाहें तो अपने कुछ अच्छे फोटोग्राफ दूसरों के इस्तेमाल के लिए पोस्ट कर सकते हैं। तस्वीरों को तलाशने के लिए चाहें तो सर्च का इस्तेमाल करें या फिर इमेज कैटेगरीज को आजमाएँ।

----------


## mamta007

एवरीस्टॉकफोटो (everystockphoto.com): यह एक फोटोसर्च साइट है जो कई फोटो शेयरिंग वेबसाइटों के डेटाबेस को सर्च कर नतीजे दिखाती है। करीब पैंतालीस लाख फोटोग्राफ के कलेक्शन को इन्डेक्स करने वाली इस वेबसाइट को दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी इमेज़ गैलरीज में माना जाता है। एक ही विषय पर अलग-अलग वैरायटी की तस्वीरें ढूंढने का यह बेहतरीन ठिकाना है जहाँ सबसे ज्यादा लोकप्रिय और ताज़ा फोटो अलग से दिखाए जाते हैं। चूंकि फोटो अगल-अलग सोर्सेज़ से लिए गए हैं इसलिए डाउनलोड करने से पहले उनकी लाइसेंसिंग पॉलिसी पर नज़र जरूर डाल लें।

----------


## sur281

> पहली ही बोल पर सिक्सर  जड़ दिया जी.
> बहुत महत्तवपूर्ण जानकारी संजो कर लाये है जी आप.
> धन्यवाद मित्र लगे रहो ऐसे ही पुन्य कार्य में.


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## sur281

हर रोज की तरह उस दिन भी 16 साल की जॉर्जीना हीप अपनी मां के साथ अपने घर के बाहर टेनिस खेल रही थी।
टेनिस खेलते हुए कुछ वक्त बीता ही था कि जॉ*र्जीना को आसमान में एक काले रंग की रिंग जैसी कोई चीज नजर आई।
काले रिंग जैसी दिखने वाली वो चीज क्या थी, ये जॉर्जीना और उसकी मां समझ ही नहीं पा रहे थे।
वो जो भी कुछ था पूरे तीन मिनट तक रहा और फिर धीरे-धीरे और ऊपर की तरफ जाते-जाते गुम हो गया। 
इस पूरे घटनाक्रम को जॉर्जीना ने अपने कैमरे में कैद किया। जॉर्जिना का कहना है कि उसने यूएफओ को देखा है।
जॉर्जीना की तस्वीरें देखकर मौसम विभाग भी परेशान हो गया। जॉर्जीना का कहना था कि उस दिन मौसम भी सामान्य था और आस-पास कहीं आग लगने की भी खबर नहीं थी।
इसलिए आसमान में काले धुंए जैसी चीज बनने की वजह क्या थी, ये कहना अभी भी मुश्किल है।
ब्रिटेन के वॉर्कविकशायर के लीमिंगटन स्पा में ही इस यूएफओ जैसी चीज को देखा गया और फिर वो पूरी तरह से गायब ही हो गया।
जे जान करी नेट से मिली है

----------


## sur281

इंटरनेट के जाल में आप कितना फंसते जा रहे हैं इसका शायद आपको अंदाज़ा भी नहीं हैं। हर दिन आप या तो इंटरनेट पर कुछ खरीदते हैं या फिर रेल और हवाई यात्रा के लिए टिकट आरक्षित कराते हैं।
ऐसा करते वक्त आप अपनी क्रेडिट कार्ड और डेबिट कार्ड की जानकारी भी वहाँ डालते हैं। पर ये कितना सुरक्षित है।
लूसिडस टेक के सह संस्थापक साकेत मोदी ने बताया कि भारत में सबसे ज़्यादा इस्तेमाल की जाने वाली ट्रैवल वेब साइट (जिसका नाम उन्होंने नहीं लिया) के प्राधिकारियों ने उन्हें जब अपनी वेब साइट के निरीक्षण के लिए बुलाया तो साकेत और उनकी टीम ने इस वेब साइट को नैतिक रूप से हैक करके कुछ कमियाँ ढूंढ निकाली। इस निरीक्षण के दौरान करीब 21 लाख लोगों के क्रेडिट कार्ड की जानकारी उनके सीवीवी नंबर सहित आसानी से निकाल ली गई थी।
इस समस्या को अगले तीन दिनों के अंदर ठीक कर दिया गया था लेकिन इससे ये बात साफ़ हो जाती है कि इंटरनेट पर सुरक्षित रहने के लिए पहले असुरक्षा के बारे में पता करना अनिवार्य है।
साकेत से बातचीत के दौरान उन्होंने कहा, “जिस तरह से पुलिस और चोर के बीच हुनर का फ़र्क नहीं होता, सिर्फ़ वर्दी और नीयत का फ़र्क होता है, ठीक उसी तरह हैकर और एथिकल हैकर के बीच भी यही अंतर है”।
जब भी कोई शख़्स अपनी वेब साइट की खामियों के बारे में जानने के लिए किसी व्यक्ति को अपनी वेब साइट हैक करने का अधिकार देता है और फिर वह व्यक्ति उस वेब साइट को उसके सुरक्षा साधनों की कमियों के बारे में पता करने के लिए उसे हैक करता है, तो प्रक्रिया को एथिकल हैकिंग कहते हैं।
साकेत के हिसाब से हैकिंग अपने आप ग़लत नहीं है, लेकिन अगर इसका दुरुपयोग किया जाए तो ये एक गुनाह में बदल जाता है।

----------


## suraj01

achi jankari hi yaha

----------


## sur281

> achi jankari hi yaha


धन्यबाद मित्र

----------


## sur281

हमने कई बार सुना है की कंप्यूटर केवल 0 या 1 की भाषा समझता है. तो ये 0 और 1 क्या है? क्या ये वास्तव में होते हैं या इसका कुछ और ही मतलब है? तो हम आपको बताते हैं की 0 और 1 जैसी कोई चीज वास्तव में नहीं होती. ऐसा नहीं है की कंप्यूटर सर्किट में 0 और 1 प्रवाहित होते हैं.

कंप्यूटर के संचालन में बहुत सारी चीजें सम्मलित होती हैं जैसे वोल्टेज, करंट, इलेक्ट्रोमग्नेटि   क्षेत्र, चालक, कुचालक और भी बहुत कुछ. अब इस बात पर ध्यान दें की किसी एक समय में कंप्यूटर के किसी काम के लिए या तो वोल्टेज हो सकता है या नहीं, या तो वोल्टेज ज्यादा हो सकता है या कम, या तो इलेक्ट्रोमग्नेटि   क्षेत्र बन सकता है या नहीं, कोई भी सेमीकंडक्टर या तो चालक के रूप में काम करेगा या तो कुचालक के रूप में. तो इन परिस्थितियों में कंप्यूटर इन सारी चीजों को 0 या 1 के रूप में समझता है. मतलब अगर वोल्टेज है तो 1 और अगर नहीं है तो 0 अगर इलेक्ट्रोमग्नेटि   क्षेत्र है तो 1 और अगर नहीं है तो 0 अगर सेमीकंडक्टर चालक का काम कर रहा है तो 1 और अगर कुचालक का तो 0 अगर वोल्टेज ज्यादा है तो 1 और अगर कम है तो 0 मतलब कंप्यूटर के 10010110101 के स्ट्रिंग का मतलब इन सारी चीजों का होना, न होना या कम या ज्यादा होना दर्शाता है

----------


## sur281

*एंड्रायड फोन में कैसे प्रयोग करें ये सीक्रेट कोड*अगर आप गेमिंग के शौकीन है तो आपको चीट कोड के बारे में तो पता ही होगा ऐसे ही एंड्रायड प्*लेटफार्म में भी कई तरह के कोड होते हैं जिनकी मदद से आप स्*मार्टफोन में कई शॉर्टकट कोड का प्रयोग कर सकते हैं। जैसे अगर आप को फोन कार आईएमईआई नंबर देखना है तो अपने एंड्रायड फोन से *#06# डायल कर सकते हैं। अगर आपने फोन की बैटरी और फोन के बारे में पूरी जानकारी चाहिए तो अपने फोन से *#*#4636#*#* डायल कर सकते हैं। इसी तरह के कई दूसरे सीक्रिट कोड है आई नजर डालते हैं सभी सीक्रिट कोड्स पर.........*

IMEI नंबर देखने के लिए* 
कोड : *#06#
*फोन और बैटरी की सारी जानकारी देखने के लिए* 
कोड : *#*#4636#*#*
*फैक्*ट्री डेटा रीसेट करने के लिए* 
कोड : *#*#7780#*#*
*फोन को फुल फार्मेट करने के लिए* 
कोड : *2767*3855#
*जीटॉक सर्विस स्*क्रीन में देखने के लिए* 
कोड : *#*#8255#*#*
*कैमरा सेटिंग करने के लिए* 
कोड : *#*#34971539#*#*
*कॉल को इंड करने के लिए* 
कोड : *#*#7594#*#*
*फोन का बैकप लेने के लिए* 
कोड : *#*#273283*255*663282*#*#*
*जीपीएस टे*स्*टिंग करने के लिए* 
कोड : *#*#232331#*#*
*ब्*लूटूथ टेस्*ट करने के लिए* 
कोड : *#*#232337#*#*

----------


## sur281

*अपने पीसी को कैसे करें अपडेट*अगर आप ओरिजनल विंडो ओएस का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं तो समय-समय पर आपके ओएस में कुछ अपडेट आते रहते हैं जिन्*हें अक्*सर लोग इगनोर कर देते हैं। ये अपडेट पीसी को बग, वॉयरस के अलावा कई दूसरी चीजों से बचाते हैं साथ ही पीसी के डेटा बेस को अपडेट भी करते रहते हैं। ये समय समय पर आप अपने वाहन की सर्विस कराते हैं वैसे ही माइक्रोसॉफ्ट भी अपने सभी ओएस को अपडेट करता रहता है।
वैसे तो ओएस में ऑटो अपडेट आते रहते हैं, लेकिन कभी-कभी ऑटो अपडेट बंद होने के कारण नए अपडेट की जानकारी यूजरों को नहीं मिल पाती इसके लिए आप चाहें तो खूद इंटरनेट कनेक्*ट करके अपने पीसी में नए अपडेट फ्री इंस्*टॉल कर सकते हैं।
*विंडो 8 को अपडेट करने के लिए*
सबसे पहले माउस को अपने पीसी स्*क्रीन के राइट में ले जाएं। जहां पर आपके सामने एक बार ओपेन हो कर आएगा। इस बार में सर्च ऑप्*शन पर क्लिक करें और Windows Update लिखकर सर्च करें। सर्च करने पर आपके सामने कई ऑप्*शन आएंगे जिसमें से चेक अपडेट ऑप्*शन पर क्लिक करें, इसके बाद चेक नाओं ऑप्*शन पर क्लिक करें। चेक नाओं पर क्लिक करने के बाद जो भी अपडेट आएगा उसे अपने पीसी में इंस्*टॉल कर लीजिए।
जे विंडो ८ को अपडेट करने का तरीका है

----------


## sur281

*इन 5 तरीकों से अपना कंप्*यूटर रखें सुरक्षित*
जब भी आप अपने पीसी को किसी पब्*लिक प्*लेस, एयरपोर्ट, इंटरनेट कैफे पर प्रयोग करें तो कुछ बातों का खास ध्*यान रखें। जैसे अपने किसी भी पासवर्ड को उस समय सेव न करें। इसके लिए अपने ब्राउजर में ऑटोसेव ऑप्*शन का ऑफ करें दे साथ ही अगर ऐसी जगहों पर अगर आप अपनी बैंक या फिर मनी ट्रांजेशन से जुड़ा कोई काम कर रहे हैं तो जहां तक हो सके अपना इंटरनेट प्रयोग करें।

१..अगर आप अपनी मेल या फिर किसी भी साइट में लॉगइन करते हैं तो उसके पासवर्ड सेव न करें क्*योंकि हो सकता है उस नेटवर्क पर हैकरों की नजर हो
२..अगर आप साइबर कैफे या फिर कहीं बाहर किसी दूसरे का नेटर्वक प्रयोग कर रहे हैं तो ब्राउजर में जाकर प्राइवेट ब्राउजिंग का प्रयोग करें इससे ब्राउजर में आपके द्वारा की गई किसी भी गतिविधी को कोई दूसरा चेक नहीं कर सकेगा।
३..ब्राउजर में अपने आप ऑटो पासवर्ड सेव करने का ऑप्*शन होता है। आप अगर किसी भी पासवर्ड को सेव कर देंगे तो दूबारा लॉगइन करने पर आपको पासवर्ड डालने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी लेकिन बाहर ये गलती कभी न करें।
४..साइबर कैफे या फिर किसी पब्*लिक प्*लेस पर अगर लैपटॉप का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं तो अपने आसपास नजर रखें कहीं कोई पीछे से आपके द्वारा भरी जा रही जानकारी तो नहीं देख रहा।
५..कहीं बाहर जहां तक हो सके जरूरी और संवेदनशील बातें न भरे जैसे अपने एकाउंट का नंबर और पासवर्ड या फिर कोई भी ऐसी बात जिसका प्रयोग कोई भी गलत काम के लिए कर सकता हो

----------


## sur281

*घर में बैठकर साधारण सिम को कैसे बनाएं माइक्रो सिम ?*तकनीक बदलाव के चलते अब ज्*यादातर स्*मार्टफोन माइक्रोसिम का फीचर दे रहे हैं। नोकिया, सैमसंग, सोनी के अलावा कई दूसरे ब्रांड अपने हैंडसेट में माइक्रोसिम सपोर्ट दे रहे हैं। माइक्रोसिम यानी साधारण सिम के मुकाबले थोड़ा छोटा सिम। इसके लिए आप चाहें तो अलग से नया माइक्रोसिम खरीद सकते हैं या फिर साधारण सिम को ही माइक्रोसिम में बदल सकते हैं। बाजार में साधारण सिम कार्ड के मुकाबले माइक्रोसिम कार्ड ज्*यादा महंगे होते हैं।

साधारण सिम और माइक्रोसिम के साइज में काफी अंतर होता है इसके लिए ये जानना बेहद जरूरी है कि माइक्रोसिम का साइज क्*या होता है। माइक्रो 12x15mm होता है यानी 12 मिलीमीटर इसकी लम्*बाई होगी और 15 मिली मीटर इसकी चौड़ाई

अपने साधारण सिम को माइक्रोसिम में बदलने के लिए स्*केल की मदद से सिम में 12x15mm का निशान लगा लीजिए। ध्*यान रहे सिम में लगी कॉपर प्*लेट को कोई नुकसान न पहुंचे क्*योंकि वहीं मैन सिम होता है बाकी हिस्*से में प्*लास्*टिक मैटेरियल होता है
निशान लग जाने के बाद सिम को अच्*छी कैंची से काटें। कैंची निशान लगी हुईं जगह पर ही रखें।

अगर आपको लगता है घर में आप ये सिम नहीं काट पाएंगे तो बाजार में जाकर आप अपना सिम कटवा सकमे हैं इसमें लिए दुकानदार 30 से 40 रुपए तक लेते हैं। इसके लिए वे सिम कटर का प्रयोग करते हैं जो देखने में स्*टेपलर की तरह लगता है।

अगर आपको माइक्रोसिम किसी साधारण सिम स्*लॉट में लगाना है तो इसके लिए बाजार में सिम एडॉप्*टर आप खरीद सकते हैं इन एडॉप्*टर में कई तरह के सिम साइज एडॉप्*टर रहते हैं जिसमें आप अपना माइक्रोसिम लगाकर साधारण सिम की तरह प्रयोग कर सकते हैं।

----------


## sur281

*पोर्टेबल वर्जिन में बदलें किसी भी साफटवेयर को, अपने मनपसन्द प्रोग्राम को पोर्टेबल बनाने की ट्रिक*हममे से बहुत लोग एसे है जो फुल वर्जिन साफटवेयर के बजाय उसका पोर्टेबल वर्जिन ज्यादा पसन्द करते हैं. पोर्टेबल को आप अपने पेनड्राइव रखकर कही भी ले जा सकते है व इसे किसी भी कम्प्युटर में अटैच करके व इसे बगैर इंस्टाल किए इसे दूसरे कम्प्युटर में एक्सेस करके अपना काम कर सकते हैं, इसकी सबसे अच्छी खासियत यही है कि इसे किसी दूसरे कम्प्युटर में इंस्टाल नही करना पडता है बस डबल क्लिक करते ही यह प्रोग्राम एकसेस हो जाता है, यदि आपके पास कोई एसा प्रोग्राम है जो आपका मनपसन्द प्रोग्राम है व इसका कोई पोर्टेबल वर्जिन आपके पास नही है, यदि आप इसका पोर्टेबल वर्जिन चाहते है तो आप खुद ही इसका पोर्टेबल वर्जिन बना सकते है, पोर्टेबल वर्जिन बनाने के लिए निम्न निर्देशों का पालन करें.
सबसे पहले अपना मनचाहा प्रोग्राम अपने सिस्टम मे इंस्टाल करें, मान लो आपने गाने सुनने के लिए  Winamp को अपने सिस्टम में इंस्टाल किया. अब इसे पोर्टेबल बनाने के लिए C ड्राइव  जिस में आपने विंडो को इंस्टाल किया है उसे खोलें, उसमें आप प्रोग्राम फाइल को क्लिक करें, फिर उसमें winamp पर क्लिक करें. अब इसके दूसरी तरफ  की सभी फाइलों व फोल्डर को सेलेक्ट करके कापी करे, इसके बाद अब आप किसी दूसरी ड्राइव में एक फोल्डर किसी भी नाम से बनाएं, अब आप इस फोल्डर में उन सभी फाइलो को जो आपने कापी कर रखे है, उन्हे पेस्ट कर दें.
अब आप winrar को नीचे दिए लिंक से डाउनलोड करे व अपने सिस्टम में इंस्टाल करें, यदि यह पहले से आपके पास है तो कोई बात नही फिर तो आपको डाउनलोड करने की जरुरत नही है.
अब जहां पर उन सभी फाइलों को पेस्ट किया है उन सभी फाइलो को सेलेक्ट करें व फिर आप अपने माउस को इसमें से किसी एक फाइल पर ले जाकर उस पर राइट बटन से क्लिक करे, फिर इस खुले हुए मीनु में  Add to archive पर क्लिक करके किसी अन्य नाम से Zip फाइल में कनवर्ट कर लें. व इसके बाद जिन फाइलों को आपने सेलेक्ट कर रखा है उन्हें डिलीट कर दें, इसके बाद जो आपने Zip फाइल बनाई है उस पर डबल क्लिक करें, अब एक नई विंडो खुल जाएगी उसमे winamp.exe फाइल को सर्च करें व इस फाइल के नाम को  ( winamp.exe ) कापी करें, अब इसके बाद इसी विंडो में SFX मीनु पर क्लिक करें. एक दूसरी विंडो खुल जाएगी , अब इसमे Advanced SFX options पर क्लिक करें, इसमें  creat  in current folder को क्लिक करे व इसके बाद Run After Extraction के बाक्स में अभी कुछ समय पहले जो आपने कापी किया था उसे पेस्ट करें. इसके बाद Modes टैब को सेलेक्ट करें, इसमें Unpack to a temporary folder पर क्लिक करें, व इसी के Silent Mode में  ]hide  All पर क्लिक करें, व इसी के Overwrite mode में  Overwrite all file पर क्लिक करें, इसके बाद OK बटन दबाएं, इसके बाद दुबारा OK करे, आप का पोर्टेबल वर्जिन तैयार. Winrar को  Close  कर दे. अजमाकर देंखें. अब इसे अपनी पेनड्राइव या अपनी मनचाही जगह पर सेव कर लें.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *पोर्टेबल वर्जिन में बदलें किसी भी साफटवेयर को, अपने मनपसन्द प्रोग्राम को पोर्टेबल बनाने की ट्रिक*
> 
> हममे से बहुत लोग एसे है जो फुल वर्जिन साफटवेयर के बजाय उसका पोर्टेबल वर्जिन ज्यादा पसन्द करते हैं. पोर्टेबल को आप अपने पेनड्राइव रखकर कही भी ले जा सकते है व इसे किसी भी कम्प्युटर में अटैच करके व इसे बगैर इंस्टाल किए इसे दूसरे कम्प्युटर में एक्सेस करके अपना काम कर सकते हैं, इसकी सबसे अच्छी खासियत यही है कि इसे किसी दूसरे कम्प्युटर में इंस्टाल नही करना पडता है *************
> 
> 
> ********************* इसके बाद दुबारा OK करे, आप का पोर्टेबल वर्जिन तैयार. Winrar को  Close  कर दे. अजमाकर देंखें. अब इसे अपनी पेनड्राइव या अपनी मनचाही जगह पर सेव कर लें.


जरा इसे भी आजमा कर देखते हैं....

----------


## ashwanimale

> प्राइवेट ब्राउजिंग का प्रयोग करें


ब्राउजर में कैसे ओपन होगा प्राइवेट ब्राउजिंग

----------


## sur281

> ब्राउजर में कैसे ओपन होगा प्राइवेट ब्राउजिंग


भाई में आपका मतलब नहीं समझा क्या कहना चाहते हो

----------


## sur281

फ्री downlode करने का सॉफ्टवेर में तो इसे ही इस्तेमाल करता हु 
http://www.speedbit.com/dap/

----------


## sur281

खुद बनाएं अपनी पासपोर्ट साइज फोटो 

क्यों न खुद से घर में ही पासपोर्ट साइज फोटो बनाई जाए. जैसा चाहो वैसी. इस बात का भी डर नहीं कि अगर स्टूडियो में फोटो अच्छी नहीं आई, तब भी हर जगह वही फोटो लगाए जा रहें हैं, क्योंकि इतने प्रिंट बन गए उनका करें क्या. खुद से पासपोर्ट फोटो बनाने का मजा ही कुछ और है. ये काम बेहद आसान भी है
*फोटो खींचते वक्त इन बातों का रखें खास ध्यान*
- फोटो किसी सादे, सफेद या हल्के रंग के बैकग्रांउड में होनी चाहिए. सादी दीवार नहीं हो तो दीवार पर कपड़ा लगाया जा सकता है.
- कैमरे में सीधा देखते हुए फोटो लें. शरीर और चेहरे को सीधा रखते हुए फोटो लें. प्रोफाइल फोटो नहीं चलेगी.
- चेहरे पर चश्मा नहीं होना चाहिए. न नजर का, ना धूप का चश्मा.
- कोशिश करें कि पीछे की दीवार पर छाया ना पड़े. इसलिए दीवार से कुछ दूर हट के खड़े हों.
- चेहरे पर भी छाया नहीं बननी चाहिए. इसके लिए सीधी तेज लाइट से बचें.
- संभव हो तो नैचुरल लाइट में फोटो लें, जिसमें फ्लैश का इस्तेमाल ना करना पड़े.
- फ्लैश इस्तेमाल करना ही पड़े तो आखों में सीधी फ्लैश से बचें, ताकि रेड आई (फोटो में आखों का लाल दिखना) की दिक्कत न आए.
- सिर ढंका हुआ नहीं हो. टोपी, मफलर हटा लें. आखें साफ दिखनी जरूरी हैं.
- चेहरे पर कोई भाव नहीं हो तो अच्छा है. ज्यादा हंसते हुए फोटो नहीं लेंअब आपको एक वेबसाइट खोलनी है जिसका नाम हैhttp://www.idphoto4you.com/. इस वेबसाइट पर आपको अपना देश चुनना है. ये इसलिए होता है क्योंकि हर देश में पासपोर्ट साइज फोटो का नाम अलग-अलग होता है. भारत में पासपोर्ट साइज फोटो का साइज 3.5 सेंटीमीटर लंबा और 3.5 सेंटीमीटर चौड़ा होता है. अपना देश चुनने के बाद, फोटो को इस वेबसाइट पर अपलोड कर लें. फोटो अपलोड होते ही आपको इसे Crop करने का ऑपशन दिखेगा. यानी आप पासपोर्ट फोटो में जितना हिस्सा रखना चाहते हैं उतना हिस्सा चुन लें. अब फोटो में आप चाहें तो Contrast और Brightness एडजस्ट करके आप इसे और बेहतर बना सकते हैं. फोटो में इस बात का ध्यान रखें कि आखों की पोजिशन सही हो और फोटो कहीं से कटे नहीं. ज्यादा क्लोजअप भी नहीं होना चाहिए. इसके बाद Make Photo का बटन दबा देंसबसे काम की बात बताना तो भूल ही गया- ये सब सुविधा एकदम मुफ्त है. तो बस, अब देर किस बात की- अपना फोन उठाएं और पासपोर्ट फोटो अभी बनाएंइसे आप अपने ईमेल अकाउंट में भी मंग्बा सकते हो और जब चाहो तब प्रिंट निकला लो

----------


## Kamal Ji

> खुद बनाएं अपनी पासपोर्ट साइज फोटो 
> 
> *****************
> और जब चाहो तब प्रिंट निकला लो


क्यों फोटोग्राफरों के पेट पर लात मार रहे हो ?

हा हा हा हा हा 

मगर आपने एक अच्छा ढंग बताया है.

जिसको पास पोर्ट साइज़ की जिस भी देश की चाहिए हो तो.....साफ़ साफ़ लिख कर  फोटो मुझे भेज दे 
मैं उसे बना कर e- mail से आपको उसके सॉफ्ट प्रिंट्स भेज दूंगा.

----------


## sur281

> क्यों फोटोग्राफरों के पेट पर लात मार रहे हो ?


जनाब अगर जाही फोटो आप बनबाने जाते हो तो ४० रूपये लगते है पर अगर ऐसे फाइल लेके जाओगे तो एक कॉपी के ५ रुपे कुंकी ४*6 का रेट ५ पर कॉपी है मेनगे भी तो देखो जनाब

----------


## sur281

ये है सिम रीडर जिसमे आप अपना सिम लगा सकते है और अपने सिम का पूरा डाटा अपने कंप्यूटर में सेव कर सकते है ! मोबाइल फोन में सिम लगाना-निकालना थोड़ा मुश्किल लग सकता है, लेकिन सिम कार्ड रीडर में यह काम भी बहुत आसान होता है। इसलिए इसका इस्तेमाल कंप्यूटर की हल्की-फुल्की जानकारी रखने वाला व्यक्ति भी बहुत आसानी से कर सकता है। इसका इस्तेमाल भी बहुत सरल होता है।
इसकी मदद से अपने सिम कार्ड के 'पिन' नंबर में भी बदलाव कर सकते हैं।
150-300 रुपए में मिलने वाले इस डिवाइस के साथ एक सॉफ्टवेयर सीडी भी मिलती है। जिसे कंप्यूटर में 'इंस्टाल' करने के बाद तो यह हमेशा 'प्लग एंड प्ले' की तरह काम करता है
यानी आपको सिर्फ इसकी एक लीड कंप्यूटर में लगानी पड़ती है। इसके बाद तो कंप्यूटर इसमें लगी सिम में दर्ज सूचनाओं-आँकड़ों को खोलकर आपके सामने रख देता है। कुछ ही क्षणों में कंप्यूटर पर सिम कार्ड का आइकन दिखने लगेगा। एक क्लिक करते ही सिम कार्ड का सारा डाटा कंप्यूटर के मॉनीटर पर दिखने लगेगा।
अब इसे मनचाहे ढंग से संशोधित कर लें। कंप्यूटर से जुड़ने के बाद सिम कार्ड ठीक पेन ड्राइव या दूसरे स्टोरेज डिवाइस की तरह इसका ड्राइव, फोल्डर और फाइल आदि दिखाने लगता है जिसमें फोन में दिखने वाले 'लास्ट नंबर डायल्ड', 'एसएमएस टेक्स्ट मैसेजेस', 'फिक्स्ड डायल्ड नंबर्स' आदि जैसे फोल्डर भी रहते हैं। 
अब इनमें आप अपनी जरूरत और उपलब्धता के हिसाब से मनचाहे ढंग से बदलाव कर सकते हैं। कोई मैसेज या नंबर डिलीट करना, उसमें संशोधन करना या कोई नया परिवर्तन वगैरह कुछ भी किया जा सकता है। इसके अलावा इसका एक बड़ा फायदा यह भी रहता है कि 'एमएस आउटलुक' या 'एक्सल' में दर्ज आँकड़ों को भी सिम में डाला जा सकता हैं।

----------


## sur281

Yahoo ,G मेल,ओर आपके अन्य Email एक ही बॉक्स में

दोस्तों आपने आउटलुक इ मेल तो देखा ही होगा,
जिसमे आप को कुछ सेटिंग करने पड़ते हैं तब जाकर आप उसका इस्तेमाल डाइरेक्ट ईमेल के रूप में कर सकते हैं,
मगर उसकी सेटिंग करना कुछ लोगों की समज के बाहर है,
तो क्यूँ न ऐसा सॉफ्टवेर तलाश किया जाये जिसमे न अपना अकाउंट बनाना पड़े ना ही हर बार लोगिन करना पड़े,ओर अपने सब इ मेल एकही बक्से में मिल जाये.
चाहे वह Yahoo के हों या G Mail के हों.
क्यूँ है ना मजेदार?
मोजिल्ला का "Thunderbird " नामक यह सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड करने के बाद उसे अपने कंप्यूटर में इंस्टोल कर लीजिये.
८.५८ MB का यह सॉफ्टवेर जब आप इंस्टोल करदेंगे तो आपके PC पर एक Mozilla Thunderbird नामक फोल्डर बन जाएगा,
बस इस पर क्लिक करें,
सबसे पहली बार इसे इस्तेमाल करने पर यह आपको अपना नाम और ईमेल लिखने को कहेगा,
बस एक बार आप अपना नाम आपका ईमेल yahoo या G mail ID इसमें लिख दें और अपना उस इ मेल का पासवर्ड डालदें.
फिर एंटर की या Continue की दबाने पर यह खुद ही आप का A /c सेटिंग कर देगा.
अब Create Account पर क्लिक करें.
बस तैयार है आपका E Mail बॉक्स.
इसकी सब से बड़ी खूबी यह है की आप एक साथ Yahoo ,G मेल,ओर आपके अन्य Email एक ही बॉक्स में देख सकते हैं.
बस एक-एक करके सब User Name और Password डालदें.

----------


## sur281

किसी भी आईडी को डिलीट करने का बेहतरीन तरीका


बहुत से लोगो को फेसबुक के बारे में भी नहीं पता कि उसकी आईडी को केसे डिलीट करते है लेकिन आज मैं आपको जिस साईट का लिंक दे रहा हु उससे बच्चा बच्चा सीख जायेगा कि किसी भी आईडी को डिलीट कैसे करते है
आपको फेसबुक कि आईडी डिलीट करनी है तो आपको इसके सर्च बॉक्स में फेसबुक लिखना होगा और सर्च पर क्लीक करना होगा एसा करते ही आपके सामने वो लिंक आ जायेगा जिस पर जाकर आप अपनी फेसबुक की आईडी को हमेशा के लिए डिलीट कर सकते हो
उम्मीद करता हु ये साईट उन लोगो के काम जरुर आएगी जो अपनी फेसबुक आईडी को हमेशा हमेशा के लिए डिलीट करने का विचार कर रहे है
http://www.deleteyouraccount.com/

----------


## sur281

*अब हेकर्स का बाप भी आपकी आईडी हेक नहीं कर पायेगा अपनी जीमेल आईडी को सेफ करे*


आजकल हेकर्स ऐसे बहुत से लिंक और तरीको से आपकी आईडी हैक कर लेते है जिन पर क्लीक करने मात्र से ही आपकी आईडी हेक हो जाती है और आपको पता भी नहीं चलता कुछ ऐसे सोफ्टवेयर भी है जो आपके किबोर्ड से दबे हुवे हर बटन का रिकॉर्ड अपने पास रखते है ऐसे सोफ्टवेयर का इस्तेमाल अक्सर सायबर केफे में होता है जो आपकी आईडी बहुत ही आसानी से हेक कर सकता है
आप अपनी आईडी को हेक होने से बचा सके ये तरीका बस जीमेल की आईडी पर काम करता है इस तरीके को करने के बाद मान लिया किसी को आपकी आईडी का पासवर्ड पता भी चल जाता है तो वो आपकी आईडी नहीं खोल पायेगा क्युकी आपकी आईडी का कंट्रोल आपकी जेब में रखे मोबाइल में होगा अब मैं आपको बताता हु ये सब केसे होगा

सबसे पहले अपनी जीमेल की आईडी लोगिन करे....फिर यहाँ क्लिक करे 
https://accounts.google.com/ServiceL...Fhl%3Den&hl=en
 जब आपका नम्बर रजिस्टर हो जायेगा तो आप अपनी जीमेल की आईडी दुबारा से लोगिन करे जब आप आईडी को लोगिन करेंगे तो एक कोड आपके मोबाइल पर आएगा वो कोड आपको उस बॉक्स में डालना होगा जो आईडी लोगिन करने के बाद आएगा अगर आप चाहोगे तो ये कोड आपके कंप्यूटर के लिए ३० दिन तक वेलिड होगा अगर आप ऐसा नहीं चाहते तो आपको हर बार लोगिन करने के बाद कोड डालना होगा और ये कोड हर कंप्यूटर पर अलग अलग डालना होगा ये आपकी जीमेल की एक ऐसी सुविधा है जिसे करने के बाद कोई भी आपकी आईडी हेक नहीं कर पायेगा क्युकी अगर हेकर को आपकी आईडी का पासवर्ड पता भी चल जाता है तो उसे आपकी आईडी लोगिन करने के बाद उस कोड की जरुरत होगी जो आपके मोबाइल में आएगा.,,,,,,

----------


## sur281

Run Commands के महारथी बने

आज के टाइम में हर कोई कंप्यूटर का इस्तेमाल करता है छोटे से लेकर बड़े तक हर कोई किसी ना किसी रूप में कंप्यूटर पर काम करता है लेकिन हर किसी को कंप्यूटर की उन Run Commands का ज्ञान नहीं होगा जो आज मैं आपको दे रहा हु निचे जो आप डाउनलोड का लिंक देख रहे हो उसमे वो सब किबोर्ड की Run Commands है जिनके बारे में आपको आजतक नहीं पता होगा.....
http://minus.com/ldZv2XzYBRo2

----------


## sur281

Android मोबाइल का बैकअप 
*
सैमडिस्*क मैमोरी जोन {एंड्रायड}*ये एक मल्*टीफेस्*ट एप्*लीकेशन जिसकी मदद से आप अपने फोन में सेव सभी डेटा को मैमोरी कार्ड में सेव कर सकते हैं। इसके अलावा एप्*लीकेशन की मदद से आप अपने फोन का डेटा क्*लाउड सर्विस में भी सिंक कर सकते हैं

*कांटेक्*ट बैकप एंड रीस्*टोर (एंड्रायड)*कांटेक्*ट बैकप एंड्र रीस्*टोर एप्*लीकेशन की मदद से आप अपने फोन का बैकप ले सकते हैं साथ ही उसे इमेल भी कर सकते हैं। यूजर अपने पीसी में फोन की मल्*टीबैकप फाइल सेव कर सकता है 
है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ये है सिम रीडर जिसमे आप अपना सिम लगा सकते है 
> 
> **********************
> 
>  कोई मैसेज या नंबर डिलीट करना, उसमें संशोधन करना या कोई नया परिवर्तन वगैरह कुछ भी किया जा सकता है। इसके अलावा इसका एक बड़ा फायदा यह भी रहता है कि 'एमएस आउटलुक' या 'एक्सल' में दर्ज आँकड़ों को भी सिम में डाला जा सकता हैं।


सुर तो सात होते हैं और यह 281वां सुर ( sur281 ) तो कमाल का है.
मित्र आपनेयह तो बहुत अच्छी बात बताई है .
धन्यवाद आपकी इस नायाब जानकारी का.
जुटे रहिये और अधिकतम ज्ञान बाँटते रहिये.

----------


## sur281

हार्ड डिस्क ड्राइव को हाइड या अन हाइड करने के तरीके – अपने पर्सनल डाटा को बचाने के लिएसबसे पहले आप डेस्कटॉप पर my computer या फिर विंडो एक्सप्लोरर में my computer पर माउस से राईट क्लिक करें…राईट क्लिक करने के बाद एक आप्सन आएगा उसमें manage के आप्सन पर क्लिक करें क्लिक करते ही एक दूसरी विंडो ओपन होगी नीचे दिए चित्र के अनुसार……इसमे disk management पर क्लिक करें….क्लिक करते ही दूसरी विंडो ओपन होगी  इसमे आप जिस ड्राइव  को हाइड  करना चाहते है..उस पर माउस से राईट  क्लिक करें…फिर उसमें change drive letter and paths… पर क्लिक करें…क्लिक करते ही एक दूसरी विंडो ओपन होगी…..अब इसमें remove बटन पर क्लिक करें…क्लिक करते ही आपकी वह ड्राइव हाइड हो जायेगी….और उस ड्राइव को अन हाइड करने के लिए यहाँ आकार add बटन पर क्लिक करना होगा …इस पर क्लिक करने के बाद वह ड्राइव फिर से दिखाई देने लगेगी….इसे करके देखिये…

----------


## mindblocker

*मेरे भाइयो और मेरी बहनो । मेरे  मित्रो और मेरी मित्रियो .... मुझे आप लोग से एक और सहायता चाहिये । मुझे  firefox के जैसा ही कोइ और solid internet browser बतओ यारो । या फिर कुछ  ऐसा तरीका बताओ कि मै एक time पर ही firefox को अलग अलग खोल कर काम कर सकु  एक user मे ही । क्योकि मैं एक ही website की दो ID चला रहा हु इसलिये ।*

----------


## virat143

आप सफारी , गूगल क्रोम या ओपेरा कोई भी यूज़ कर सकते है

----------


## RAM2205

*बहुमूल्य काम की जानकरियाँ हैं। *

----------


## mindblocker

*सभी मित्रो को मेरा नमस्कार ! मेरी एक समस्या है और मै आप लोग से उसका समाधान चहता हु !

मै अपने PC मे android emulator BlueStacks  Install किया हु पर ओपेन होता है और hang हो जाता है ! वो चल ही नही रहा  है.. मैंने कई बार  install करके भी देख लिया फिर भी नही चल रहा है। और  मेरे computer का configuration  भी अच्छा है तो उसे तो चलना चहिये.. पर वो  चल क्यो नही रहा है ? कुछ उपाय बताये..*

----------


## sur281

*BIOS के पासवर्ड को तोड़ने का बेहतरीन तरीका*Step 1. सबसे चित्र में दिए गये BIOS/CMOS जम्बर को अपने मदर बोर्ड में ढूंढे ये जम्बर अधिकतर मदरबोर्ड में बेटरी के पास होती है 

Step 2. जिस साईट ये जम्बर लगी है उसे उस साईट से निकल कर दूसरी साईट लगा दे .
Step 3. अब कंप्यूटर को स्टार्ट करने के बाद दुबारा से बंद कर दे
Step 4. अब उस जम्बर को दूसरी साईट से निकल कर उसी साईट लगा दे जहा ये पहले लगी हुई थी
बस आपको इतना ही काम करना है अब अपने कंप्यूटर को स्टार्ट करे आपका का पासवर्ड टूट चूका होगा
इस BIOS के पासवर्ड तोड़ने की ट्रिक को हमेशा याद रखे क्या पता कब आपको या आपके किसी परिजित को इसकी जरूरत पढ़ जाए

----------


## sur281

*डिलीट या फोर्मेट हो चुके कार्ड से डाटा वापिस लाये चुटकियो में*कभी कभी आपकी गलती से या किसी कारण से आपके कंप्यूटर या मेमोरी कार्ड से आपकी फाइल्स डिलीट हो हो जाती है या पूरा ड्राइव फॉर्मेट हो जाता है तो आप घबरा जाते होंगे की आपका डाटा वापिस केसे आएगा अब आपको घबराने की जरुरत नही आज मैं आपके लिए वो सॉफ्टवेर लाया हु जो आपके डिलीट या फोर्मेट हुवे कार्ड से आपके डाटा को चुटकियो में वापिस ल देगा इस सोफ्टवेयर के द्वरा आप • Hard drives • USB drives• External storage units • Digital camera storage media • CDs and DVDs से डाटा वापिस ला सकते हो.....

http://www.recovermyfiles.com/

----------


## sur281

*True Caller से अपना नाम कैसे हटाएं .*किसी अनजाने नंबर से आपको काॅल आए तो वो नंबर किसका है ये बताने वाले बहुत से उपाय मौजूद है ऐसा ही एक उपाय है True Caller App पर इससे निजता की एक समस्या भी पैदा होती है कि कोई भी आपका नंबर लेकर आपका नाम जान सकता है खासकर परिवार में महिलाओं के नंबर ।

 अगर आप चाहतें है कि इस एप्प में आपके नंबर से आपका नाम दिखाई ना दे तो आप ये आसानी से कर सकतें हैं । 
आपको बस इतना करना है कि 





*http://www.truecaller.com/unlist* 

इस वेब पते पर जाएं और अपना वो नंबर जिसे आप हटाना चाहतें है उसें भरकर (जैसे  *+919xxxxxxxxx )

नीचे एक सिक्योरिटी कोड भरकर 

Unlist  बटन पर क्लिक कर दें /////
*

----------


## sur281

*आइये जानते हैं स्मार्टफोन सुरक्षित रखने की पांच टिप्स**1-पासकोड:* अगर आप एंड्रायड फोन का प्रयोग कर रहे हैं तो स्मार्टफोन में पासकोड का प्रयोग करें, या फिर लॉक स्क्रीन पैटर्न सेट करें। इससे फोन का डेटा सुरिक्षत रख सकते हैं।
*2-वैरिफिकेशन:* अपने गूगल एकाउंट और आईक्लाउड एकाउंट को सुरिक्षत रखने के लिए सेटिंग में जाकर टू स्टेप वैरिफिकेशन ऑप्शन ऑन करें। इससे आपका आईक्लाउड स्टोरेज एकाउंट भी सेफ रहे।गा
*3-जेलब्रेकिंग:* इसकी मदद से आप फोन के सॉफ्टवेयर को अपनी तरह से सेट कर सकते हैं ये बिलकुल ऐसा ही जैसे किसी बाइक को मॉडीफाइ कर दें।
*4-एप्लीकेशन:* एप्लीकेशन इंस्टॉल करते समय सावधान रहें गूगल प्ले में एंड्रायड एप्लीकेशनों का ढेर लगा हुआ है लेकिन गूगल प्ले के अलावा ऑनलाइन कई फ्री एंड्रायड एप्लीकेशनें भी रहती है जिन्हें भूल कर भी डाउनलोड न करें। कोशिश करें कि एप्लीकेशन स्टोर से ही अलग से डाउनलोड कर इस्तेमाल करें, इससे सुरक्षा बढ़ती है।
*5-ब्राउजर:* जहां तक हो सके एप्लीकेशन का प्रयोग करें अगर आप अपने मोबाइल से बैंक से जुड़ा कोई काम कर रहे हैं या फिर शेयर मार्केट से जुड़े काम करते हैं तो इसके लिए मोबाइल ब्राउजर की जगह एप्लीकेशन का प्रयोग करें इसके लिए एप्लीकेशन स्टोर में जाकर एप्लीकेशन पहले डाउनलोड कर लें।

----------


## joker hu main

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है धन्यवाद

----------


## pkpasi

धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## sur281

*कैसे करें अपनी ब्राउजिंग हिस्*ट्री को प्राइवेट ?**1 गूगल क्रोम में प्राइवेट मोड यूज़ करने के लिए सबसे पहले साइड में दिए गए सेटिंग आइकॉन में क्*ल*िक करें।**2 सेटिंग आईकॉन में जाने के बाद New incognito window ऑप्*शन पर क्लिक करें।**3 New incognito window पर क्ल्कि करते ही आपके पीसी में एक नया विंडो ओपेन हो जाएगा जिसमें आप प्राइवेट ब्राउजिंग कर सकते है। इस विंडो में ब्राउज किय गया कोई भी डेटा पीसी में सेव नहीं होगा।**4 इसी तरह मोजिला में प्राइवेट ब्राउजिंग करने के लिए सेटिंग ऑप्*शन में जाकर New private mode ऑप्*शन में क्*लिक करें।**5 ओपेरा में प्राइवेट ब्रा*उजिंग करने के लिए लेफ्ट साइड में दिए गए ओपेरा आइकॉन पर क्लिक करें और उसमें दिए गए New private window ऑप्*शन सलेक्*ट करके प्राइवेट बाउजिंग कर सकते हैं।*

----------


## sur281

*किसी भी फाइल या फोल्डर को डिलीट करे चुटकियो में**कंप्यूटर की छोटी छोटी परेशानी भी कभी कभी सर में दर्द कर देती है एक ऐसी ही परेशानी है किसी फाइल या फोल्डर का डिलीट ना होना
अक्सर वायरस की वजह से कोई फाइल या फोल्डर हार्ड डिस्क से या मेमोरी कार्ड या फिर पेन ड्राइव से डिलीट करने पर डिलीट नहीं होता जिसकी वजह से हम लोग परेशान होने लगते है आज मैं आपके सामने एक ऐसा ही सॉफ्टवेयर ला रहा हु जो आपकी इस परेशानी को जड़ से खत्म कर देगा ये आपकी किसी भी फाइल या फोल्डर को बहुत ही आसानी से डिलीट कर देगा

http://www.iobit.com/iobit-unlocker.php
*

----------


## sur281

अपने पीसी को बनाये स्मार्ट और फ़ास्ट इस छोटी सी ट्रिक से - auto delete temp files windows 7अगर आप भी अपने सिस्टम की टेम्प फाइल को ऑटो डिलीट करना चाहते है तो सबसे पहले Notepad को खोलेcd C:\Users\%apna naam%\AppData\Localrmdir /S /Q %Temp%Notepad को खोलने के बाद ऊपर दिया कोड उसमे पेस्ट कर दे इस कोड में आपको बस एक छोटा सा बदलाव करना है इसमें जहा आपको apna naam लिखा दिखाई दे रहा है वहा आपको अपने कंप्यूटर के यूजर अकाउंड का नाम लिखना है जो भी आपकी विंडो के यूजर का नाम होगा वो नाम apna naam की जगह लिख दे अब इस नोटपैड फाइल को Documents में cleantemp.bat के नाम से सेव कर दे आप इस फाइल को किसी भी नाम से सेव कर सकते है लेकिन सेव करते टाइम नाम के आगे .bat लगा कर जरूर सेव करे अगर आप .bat के बिना इस फाइल को सेव करोगे तो आपकी ये फाइल काम नहीं करेगी//फाइल सेव करने के बाद  राइट क्लिक करके Sent to पर क्लिक करे इसके बाद Desktop पर क्लिक कर दे Desktop पर क्लिक करते ही इस फाइल का आइकन डेस्कटॉप पर बन जाएगाअब आपको ये फाइल चेक करनी है की ये फाइल ठीक से काम कर रही है या नहीं कर रही इस फाइल को चेक करने के लिए विंडो के Start बटन पर क्लिक करके Run पर क्लिक करे और वह %temp% लिखे %temp% लिखते ही आपके सामने आपकी विंडो का वो फोल्डर खुल जाएगा जिसमे आपकी विंडो की फालतू की फाइल जमा होती रहती है फोल्डर को खुलने के बाद आप इसकी सारी फाइल देखेअब आपको Desktop पर आकर उस आइकन पर क्लिक करना है जो आपने कोड के द्वारा बनाया है cleantemp.bat नाम आइकन को डबल क्लिक करके ओपन करना है cleantemp.bat नाम का आइकन ओपन करते ही आपके टेम्प फोल्डर के अंदर की सभी फाइल डिलीट हो जायेगी...अब Start बटन पर क्लिक करके All Programs पर क्लिक करे और चित्र के अनुसार Startup पर राइट क्लिक करके Open All users पर क्लिक करे अब आपके सामने जो फोल्डर खुले वहा आप वो Shortcut पेस्ट कर दे जो आपने डेस्कटॉप से कॉपी करा है

----------


## sur281

आपके पीछे से आपका कम्*प्*यूटर कब चलाया गया पता करेंक्*या आपके कम्*प्*यूटर को कोई आपकी अनुपस्थिति में चला रहा है, लेकिन आप पता नहीं लगा पा रहे हैं।इवेंट व्यूअरइवेंट व्यूअर को कैसे प्रयोग करें -1.Windows Button + R दबाइये और type कीजिये “eventvwr.msc” और OK पर click कीजिये या Enter को दबाइये। 2.Event Viewer खुलने पर Windows Logs पर click कीजिये और Security को select कीजिये।3.Security पर Click करते ही आपको एक List दिखाइ देगी जिसमें keywords, Date and Time,Source, Event ID औरTask Category दिखाइ देगी। Task Category में ही आपको Logon, Special Logon, Logoff जैसी details मिल जायेगी। 4.अब किसी भी Date के Logon और Logoff को देखने के लिये केवल स्*क्राल कीजिये और जानकारी प्राप्*त कीजिये।

----------


## sur281

फाइल डिलीट करें बिना रिसाइकल बिन में भेजेपहला तरीका -  Recycle bin के Icon पर Right click कीजिये और  Properties को सलेक्*ट कीजिये।यहॉ Don't move filed to Recycle bin. Remove files immediately when deleted. पर टिक कर दीजिये। इससे आपके द्वारा Delete की गयी कोई भी File Recycle bin में नहीं जायेगी और सीधे डिली*ट हो जायेगी।दूसरा तरीका -File को सलैक्*ट कीजिये और की-बोर्ड से  Shift के साथ Delete बटन काे दबाइये File Recycle bin में नहीं जायेगी और सीधे डिली*ट हो जायेगी।

----------


## sur281

बदलते जमाने का बदलता फोन .......... एंड्रॉयड समय के साथ एंड्रॉयड ने बहुत तरक्*की की है, गूगल भी एंड्रॉयड के साथ नित नये प्रयोग करता ही रहता है, लेकिन एक समस्*या हमेशा परेशान करती है, वायरस की। वायरस इलैक्*ट्रोनिक डिवाइसों के लिये बहुत बडा खतरा हो गया है, अगर वायरस आपके फोन को संक्रमित कर दे तो इसके फंग्*शन ठीक तरीके से काम नहीं करते हैं। जिसके लिये कभी-कभी इसे फार्मेट करने की भी आवश्*यकता पडती है, जिससे यह पुन: नये फोन की तरह रीसेट हो जाता है। आइये जानते हैं कैसे - Phone की Menu को ओपन कीजिये। अब menu में से Setting को चुनिये। यहॉ Privacy Setting को चुनिये। Privacy Setting में Factory data reset को चुनिये। अगर आपको SD Card फार्मेट नहीं करना है तो Format SD Card से टिक हटा दीजिये। अब reset phone बटन पर क्लिक कर दीजिये। कुछ ही समय में आपका Phone reset या Format हो जायेगा। आप Factory data reset करने के लिये इस कोड का भी प्रयोग कर सकते हैं -  *2767*3855#  इस कोड को डायल करके ok दबाने पर आपका Phone रीसेट हो जायेगा।नोट - अगर आपके Contacts सिम में है और आप उन्*हें सु*रक्षित रखना चाहते हो तो सिम को निकाल कर ही reset करें, क्*योंकि phone reset करने पर आपके phone का सारा डाटा, Contacts, SMS Gallery फार्मेट हो सकती है। अगर ऐसा कोई सामान है तो पहले उसे सुरक्षित अवश्*य कर लें।

----------


## sur281

दोस्तों नेट सही से काम नहीं कर रहा था तबी ऐसा हो गया क्षमा करना

----------


## sur281

मोबाइल नम्*बर की पूरी जानकारी केवल 1 सेकेन्*ड http://www.tracephonenumber.in/

----------


## Kamal Ji

दोस्तों क्या कोई एसा तरीका है..... 
मोबाईल से फोटो यहाँ भेजने का या यहाँ से मोबिल पर.
मेरे पास सेमसंग ग्लेक्सी है.

----------


## sur281

> दोस्तों क्या कोई एसा तरीका है..... 
> मोबाईल से फोटो यहाँ भेजने का या यहाँ से मोबिल पर.
> मेरे पास सेमसंग ग्लेक्सी है.


दोस्त मुझे तो नहीं पता है किसी और को हो तो कह नहीं सकता हां जूठी जानकारी नहीं दूंगा

----------


## Kamal Ji

> दोस्तों क्या कोई एसा तरीका है..... 
> मोबाईल से फोटो यहाँ भेजने का या यहाँ से मोबिल पर.
> मेरे पास सेमसंग ग्लेक्सी है.





> दोस्त मुझे तो नहीं पता है किसी और को हो तो कह नहीं सकता हां जूठी जानकारी नहीं दूंगा


 कोई बात नही जी जिस भी सज्जन को इस बारे में पता हो कृपया वह बता दें.

----------


## sur281

बहुत ही काम की जानकारी जो आपके बहुत काम आयेगी 

दोस्तों आज जो trick मैं आपको बताने जा रहा हूँ इससे आपको काफी मदद मिलेगी उन लोगो को पकड़ने या   track करने में 
जो आपको बेकार या कुछ अवांछनीय ईमेल भेज कर परेशान करते रहते हैं. 
आप उन व्यक्तियों या उस आदमी को उसके कंप्यूटर केIP Address (Internet Protocol) से पकड़ या track कर सकते हैं.
*-:गूगल के जीमेल में :-*
1. सबसे पहले आप अपने जीमेल के अकाउंट में Login हो जाये.
2. फिर उस ईमेल को खोले जिसका IP Address आपको track करना हैं.
3. जैसा की नीचे चित्र में दिखाया गया हैं :- आपको ईमेल के कोने में "Reply" नाम के बटन के साथ एक नीचे की ओर झुका हुआ तीर का निशान दिखेगा बस उसपे क्लिक करे और फिर एक लिस्ट खुलेगी जिसमे से "Show Original" को चुने या उसपे क्लिक कर दे.
4. अब आपके सामने एक विण्डो अलग से खुल जायेगी जिसमे आपको उस ईमेल के बारे में काफी सारी जानकारी दिखेगी.
बस आप उस विण्डो में “Received: from“ ढूंढे (ढुंढने के लिए Cntrl + F का भी इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं).
बस जब आपको “Received: from“ ये मिल जाये तो आप देखेंगे की इसके आगे कुछ नंबर लिखे हुए नजर आयेंगे, इन्ही नम्बरों को IP Address भी कहते हैं, इसी से आप इन लोगो को पकड़ या track कर सकते हैं.

----------


## sur281

BIOS के पासवर्ड को तोड़ने का बेहतरीन तरीकाStep 1. सबसे पहले ऊपर चित्र में दिए गये BIOS/CMOS जम्बर को अपने मदर बोर्ड में ढूंढे ये जम्बर अधिकतर मदरबोर्ड में बेटरी के पास होती है Step 2. जिस साईट ये जम्बर लगी है उसे उस साईट से निकल कर दूसरी साईट लगा दे .Step 3. अब कंप्यूटर को स्टार्ट करने के बाद दुबारा से बंद कर देStep 4. अब उस जम्बर को दूसरी साईट से निकल कर उसी साईट लगा दे जहा ये पहले लगी हुई थीबस आपको इतना ही काम करना है अब अपने कंप्यूटर को स्टार्ट करे आपका का पासवर्ड टूट चूका होगाइस BIOS के पासवर्ड तोड़ने की ट्रिक को हमेशा याद रखे क्या पता कब आपको या आपके किसी परिजित को इसकी जरूरत पढ़ जाए

----------


## sur281

बिना फोर्मेट करे विंडो XP 2 को विंडो XP 3 में बदलने का तरीकाअगर आप अपनी विंडो सर्विस पेक 2 को 3 में बदलना चाहते हो तो सबसे पहले आपको स्टार्ट बटन पर क्लीक करने के बाद रन पर क्लीक करना है उसके बाद आपको regedit टाईप करके ओके बटन पर क्लीक करना है  इसके बाद आपको निचे बताये गयी सेटिंग के अनुसार क्लीक करना है."HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ CurrentControlSet\ Control\ Windows" पर क्लीक करने के बाद आपको बराबर के बॉक्स में  "CSDVersion" लिखा दिखाई देगा उसे डबल क्लीक करे और उसकी वेल्यु  "200" से बढ़ाकर "300" कर दे और अपने सिस्टम को रिस्टार्ट करे अब आपकी विंडो सर्विस पेक 3 में बदल चुकी है इसकी जानकारी के लिए माई कंप्यूटर पर राईट क्लीक करके प्रोपर्टी पर क्लीक करे वहा आपको विंडो एक्सपी 3 का मेसेज दिखाई देगा !!!ये तो थी वो छोटी सी ट्रिक जिसे करने के बाद आपकी विंडो एक्सपी बिना फोर्मेट करे ही सर्विस पेक 3 में बदल जाएगी अब बात करते है,,

----------


## sur281

How to Log Out G-Mail Account From Another Placeअगर आप मेल चेक करने के लिये Cyber Cafe या किसी दुसरे का System इस्तेमाल करते है और अपना Account Log Out करना भूल जाते है तो आपके पर्सनल जानकारी लीक होने व आपका Account Hack होने का डर बन| रहता है। आपके Account का Misuse हो सकता है।आज मै आपको एक तरीका बताता हु जिसके द्वारा आप कही से भी अपने Account को सरलता पूर्वक Log Out कर सकते है। और ये भी जान सकते है कि आपका Account कितने जगहों से लाग इन किया गया था ।सबसे पहले आप अपने जीमेल आई डी से लोगीन किजिये। अब स्क्राल कर के सबसे निचे आईये। निचे आपको राईट साईड में Last account activity: 7 days ago Details   का लिंक मिलेगा जिस पर आप क्लिक करके ये जान सकते है कि पिछले 7 Days में आपका Account कब, कहॉ और किस Browser से Login  किया गया था। अब यदी आप सारे अन्य जगहों से अपना Account Log Out करना चाहते है तो  Sign Out All Other Sessions   क्लिक कर दें । बस अब आपका काम हो गया । अब आपका Account अन्य सारे जगहों से  Successfully  Log Out हो चुका है।

----------

